# Casita trailer pros and cons.



## PhoenixPhred (Sep 16, 2019)

Friends had a Casita and loved it so we are trying to get peoples opinions. We have a GMC Crew cab Canyon. We will be first timers. How are they to tow?  Do they sway?  Has anyone survived a flat tire on the road?  If yes, how do they hold up and how hard to repair?  Can the hot water manage showers for two people?  How’s the mileage towing with same or similar model pickup?

Thanks in advance for your help. 

Fred


----------

